
Diffractive Deep Neural Network Identifies Objects at the Speed of Light - rbanffy
https://blog.hackster.io/diffractive-deep-neural-network-identifies-objects-at-the-speed-of-light-c10a7c4dd1b4
======
godelmachine
I don't quite understand what is meant by "speed of light" here? Is that
because they are using Photonic IC's? Even then, is it techically correct to
use the term "Speed of Light"?

